# F4U-4 Corsair -- payload and weight question



## Jank (Nov 6, 2007)

What was the empty weight of the F4U-4?

What was the maximum weight of the F4U-4?


----------



## renrich (Nov 6, 2007)

The empty weight of the F4U4 was 9205 lbs. The max weight I find is 14670 lbs. that is with one ext. tank and 8 HVAR.


----------



## HoHun (Nov 6, 2007)

Untitled Document


----------



## Jank (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Renrich and HoHun.

I asked because I was talking with a gentleman on Sunday who's father flew Corsairs. (His dad's last name was Miller) He said that his dad told him that the claim that Corsairs were loaded up with 6,000lb bomb loads was an wild exaggeration but that they did haul 4,000lb loads of ordinance on short hops.

I am looking at documents I have and what HoHun provided and am wondering how much a CorsaiR would weigh with 6,000lbs of ordinance, plus full internal fuel plus a normal load of ammunition.

The maximum design bomb load for each wing is 1,600lbs.

Dos anyone have additional information about the 6,000lb bomb load runs that Corsairs carried out?


----------



## renrich (Nov 6, 2007)

Jank, I do know that Lindberg took off with and delivered a 4000 pound bomb load on a Japnese target, 2000 pounder on centerline and 1000 pound under each wing, in a Corsair. Most I ever heard of. My chart shows a F4U1D with an empty weight of 8971 pounds having a max weight of 14080 pounds. The useful load includes-operating equip., water, alcohol,useable oil, 50 cal ammo,1000 pound bomb, internal fuel, external fuel, the drop tank.


----------



## renrich (Nov 6, 2007)

Jank, the F4u1D with a 2000 pound bomb weighs 14028 with the normal load you mentioned(no external fuel) so, doing the math with an additional 4000 lbs it would weigh 18028 lbs.


----------



## renrich (Nov 6, 2007)

The F4U4 with no external fuel but otherwise normal weighs 14412 with the 2000 lb bomb so would go up to 18412 with an additional 4000 lbs.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 6, 2007)

renrich said:


> The F4U4 with no external fuel but otherwise normal weighs 14412 with the 2000 lb bomb so would go up to 18412 with an additional 4000 lbs.




Suspect they wouldn't dramatically increase the max Gross - more likely the fuel load was way down for a short mission? Particularly in tje PTO where higher temps would make it even more dangerous for max weight take offs - and I doubt 3 x 2000 pound bombs (but would believe with some additional clues (like 40 gallons of fuel and cold day)


----------



## Jank (Nov 6, 2007)

I didn't think about it until Albert (his son) mentioned that a Corsair wouldn't be able to get off the ground with a 6,000lb bomb load. The weight of the plane with such a bomb load would appear to greatly exceed the design maximum take off weight by about 2,250lbs.

Full internal fuel load weighs 1,400lbs. Even with no fuel, that's still way too heavy.

A 4,000lb bomb load is impressive nonetheless.8)


----------



## renrich (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, the 4000 lb bomb load was impressive especially since it was in the Pacific where the density altitude would be high and runways may not have been overlong. Also I am pretty sure the Corsair was a F4U1 not the higher powered F4U1D. Of course it helped that the pilot, Lindberg, was the best pilot in the world.


----------



## jugggo (Mar 2, 2010)

renrich said:


> Jank, I do know that Lindberg took off with and delivered a 4000 pound bomb load on a Japnese target, 2000 pounder on centerline and 1000 pound under each wing, in a Corsair. Most I ever heard of. My chart shows a F4U1D with an empty weight of 8971 pounds having a max weight of 14080 pounds. The useful load includes-operating equip., water, alcohol,useable oil, 50 cal ammo,1000 pound bomb, internal fuel, external fuel, the drop tank.





What chart are you looking at?? I have been looking for information on the F4U-1D


----------

